# vkinek a családja vs vkinek van családja



## NagyKiss

Fehér *családja.*
Fehérnek népes *családja* van.

Why do we use possessive form here? Fehér is a last name if I am not mistaken, so family belongs to a family name?.


----------



## Olivier0

Yes, it is a possessive: "Fehér's family" (the family of that particular Fehér), not "the Fehér family" (his relatives called Fehér).
In the other sentence,_ Fehérnek családja van_ "Fehér has a family" is the normal way to say "have":
- _családom van_ (lit. "is my family") "I have a family",
- _családja van_ (lit. "is his/her family") "he/she has a family",
- _X-nak/nek családja van_ (lit. "to X is his/her family") "X has a family".
-- Olivier


----------



## Encolpius

You can say simply: Fehér család - it means Family Fehér (Ez itt a képen a Fehér család. = This is family Fahér in the picture.)

Fehér családja. - it means actually the Family of Mr. Fehér, in that case Fehér means the husband, the head of the family, it sounds rather rude to me, the more polite version would be: Fehér úr családja, but in common Hungarian you can say like that...

Fehérnek népes családja van = Fehér úrnak népes családja van..


----------



## NagyKiss

Thanks guys it makes sense now.


----------

